# Supplier in Turkey



## mertersoylu (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all,

Thank your for sharing the suppliers or printing companies you have worked that are located in Turkey.This will be really helpful as I am working on a research before I start my business.


----------



## Comrul (Feb 21, 2012)

hey could you post a link to this supplier in Turkey. 
Im based in London and just starting out in making Heat transfer Ts. Not sure where/who to purchase my blank ts from? Want to start small with just 10 white ts first. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## R Jennings (Sep 4, 2011)

Where in Turkey? If you are doing research with the idea of getting into the business, your steps are #1 create a sales plan. We can help you with that. #2 Go through training. That is free. Just go to rjennings dot com and read the training manual and watch the video. Now, if you also would like to know some Turkish history that I am sure you do not know, and will be amazed (It's about the Ghazi), go to wakingthelion dot com and watch the video. Roger Jennings


----------

